# Balansae question



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I was considering replacing my Blyxa aubertii with some C. balansae and have a question about it. Is is OK/possible to clip the long leaves when they lay across the water surface? What to do to keep it from shading out parts of the tank? TIA.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

cutting the part of the leaves floating on surface, the plant looks so ungly...
I think balansae can grow in shade part, beacause their leaves grow searching the ligth on the surface of the water.

Greeting from Spain


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

In my experience if you trim the leave tips it does look very ugly, as the leaf will slowly die and melt. I usually trim the leaves further down the leaf petiole where its not so visiable. More leaves will grow back in its place. Don't trim too many leaves on the same plant at once or the whole plant could melt.

Steve T.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

If it grows well enough that you have to trim it, then the trimmed leaves will be the least of your problems, IME. I used a haircutter's comb/scissors technique using my fingers and scissors, and cut it just above the waterline so the cut edges weren't too obvious. Once this plant gets going well, it takes over like a carpet plant on steroids. You'll have to attack it every week. :axe:

TW


----------

